# Sony Vegas Crashes When i Open up project



## vansguy247 (Jan 25, 2010)

Heres all the info that came in the diagnostics and what not : 

Extra Information
File: C:\Users\Ryan\AppData\Local\Sony\Vegas Pro\9.0\dx_video_grovel_x86.log
File: C:\Users\Ryan\AppData\Local\Sony\Vegas Pro\9.0\dx_grovel_x86.log
File: C:\Users\Ryan\AppData\Local\Sony\Vegas Pro\9.0\vst_grovel.log
File: F:\fragmovie directory\fragstocks entry all 3.veg

Problem Description
Application Name: Vegas Pro
Application Version: Version 9.0e (Build 1147)
Problem: Unmanaged Exception (0xc0000005)
Fault Module: C:\Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 9.0\vegas90.exe
Fault Address: 0x0070245D
Fault Offset: 0x0030245D

Fault Process Details
Process Path: C:\Program Files\Sony\Vegas Pro 9.0\vegas90.exe
Process Version: Version 9.0e (Build 1147)
Process Description: Vegas Pro
Process Image Date: 2010-05-12 (Wed May 12) 20:12:24

I open up a fairly large project(about 4 mins of HD footage)
and sony vegas says: Sony Vegas has stopped working send error report ? yes/no box pops up. This might be because its from a different computer ( i transferred through a hard drive.. should i move it to my local disk ? anyways leave me some help guys


----------

